# So pleased !!!



## dawny1958 (Aug 29, 2017)

Been for my 3 month check today and my numbers are down from 61 to 41 ! I have also lost 8 1/2 kilos, waiting for my Cholesterol readings now but feeling positive !


----------



## Amigo (Aug 29, 2017)

dawny1958 said:


> Been for my 3 month check today and my numbers are down from 61 to 41 ! I have also lost 8 1/2 kilos, waiting for my Cholesterol readings now but feeling positive !



Very well done Dawny! Great achievement


----------



## Ljc (Aug 29, 2017)

Well done.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 29, 2017)

dawny1958 said:


> Been for my 3 month check today and my numbers are down from 61 to 41 ! I have also lost 8 1/2 kilos, waiting for my Cholesterol readings now but feeling positive !


What superb results Dawny!  Well done!  Gold stars!


----------



## Copepod (Aug 29, 2017)

Great numbers, @dawny1958. How are you feeling in yourself?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Aug 29, 2017)

Great numbers


----------



## AndBreathe (Aug 29, 2017)

dawny1958 said:


> Been for my 3 month check today and my numbers are down from 61 to 41 ! I have also lost 8 1/2 kilos, waiting for my Cholesterol readings now but feeling positive !



Great improvement, Dawny.  It might be helpful, for those starting on their journey, if you mentioned what changes you made to achieve that big shift.


----------

